# Luau at Ko Olina or Polynesian Cultural Center?



## Disney Marriott (May 31, 2016)

Split stay between Aulani and Marriott Ko Olina and trying to decide on which luau to do.  Fia Fia would be easy and close, but I've been planning to take a day and to everything at Polynesian Cultural Center.  Will be myself, husband, and 16 year old daughter.  Think she would really like PCC for everything else they have to offer.

Comments?  Thanks.


----------



## Don40 (Jun 1, 2016)

never been to Luau at Ko Olina, but the PCC does an excellent show and presentation well worth it.  The food was good also, and knowing that the performers are college students who get a chance at school makes me say PCC all the way.  My family enjoyed interacting with the students, and learning about their country and culture it was facinating.  That made the show even more exciting as my kids pointed out the various students as they performed at night.

I am sure you would enjoy either one, as Hawaii is beautiful.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 1, 2016)

Please note - the PCC luau and the show are separate and are priced separately.  You can see the show without paying for the luau.  I was not impressed with the luau - it is a mediocre buffet with lots of people in a big cavernous building with very little charm. The atmosphere is  cafeteria-ish. It would just have a casual meal at the PCC and do the luau at KoOlina.

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCerniglow (Jun 1, 2016)

*options*

there is also a separate luau onsite before you get to aulani.  Very fun.  Vendors there.  We loved it


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 1, 2016)

I did not do the PCC one, but Fia Fia show at Ko Olina is AMAZING.  The show and food is all in one price.  Food is about what all luaus standard is - just ok/so so.  Fia Fia will leave you talking about the show for a long time...


----------



## rpw (Jun 1, 2016)

*done both, probably multiple times*

The Fia Fia show is more of a "traditional" Luau.  Fire dancers, women doing the hula, etc.  The food is marginal (but most luau food is) and is served buffet style.

The PCC is a larger venue, but inside (which is probably good since you've probably spent all day in the sun by then).  Food is again marginal.  The show is more like an off-broadway production than a classic luau.  More of a story to it.

In some ways they are two different events.  Don't expect Roy's (or even MonkeyPod) level dining.  I like them both, and we usually switch every other year to one or the other.  We did both last year, but we brought the FIL so we wanted to give him a full view of the "island".

This year we are doing neither.


----------



## Disney Marriott (Jun 1, 2016)

I didn't realize the PCC show was inside?  I think I would much rather be outside for Fia Fia then, thanks for that info.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 1, 2016)

Disney Marriott said:


> I didn't realize the PCC show was inside?  I think I would much rather be outside for Fia Fia then, thanks for that info.



The PCC _show_ is not inside - the _luau_ is inside - the show is outside on a stage, in a big amphitheater.  
They are two separate events, that you pay separately for.

Luau:






Show:


----------



## Disney Marriott (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks, Denise.  Even the luau looks like more of a covered pavilion with access to the outside?  I'm still not sure what to do.

Are there luaus anyone would recommend on either Maui or Kauai also?  Maybe I should save it for there, since we'll be fairly busy in Oahu.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Disney Marriott said:


> Are there luaus anyone would recommend on either Maui or Kauai also?  Maybe I should save it for there, since we'll be fairly busy in Oahu.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice.



I haven't been but I've heard the Old Lahaina Luau is supposed to be good.

https://www.oldlahainaluau.com/home/


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 1, 2016)

Disney Marriott said:


> Thanks, Denise.  Even the luau looks like more of a covered pavilion with access to the outside?  I'm still not sure what to do.
> 
> Are there luaus anyone would recommend on either Maui or Kauai also?  Maybe I should save it for there, since we'll be fairly busy in Oahu.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice.



It is in a building that is open on one side - but the food service is completely inside - there is no outside component.  

I would go to the PCC, and the nightly show, but I would just get a casual meal at the PCC - not the luau.  I would do a luau somewhere else.  Just doing one is plenty.

On Maui, the Old Lahaina Luau gets good reviews, and on Kauai, Smith's Luau gets good reviews.

I'm looking at pricing, and the luau or another buffet are now included in the pricing.

The least expensive ticket that includes the luau, and the big nightly show is $105 for Adults.

The least expensive ticket that includes the big nightly show and the Island Buffet (not luau) is $80.

So basically, $25 more PP for the luau, instead of the Island Buffet.  * $25 per person is far less expensive than the other luaus that I mentioned which would be closer to $100 per person.

http://www.polynesia.com/packages/index.html#.V09xrGNrjzI


----------



## Disney Marriott (Jun 1, 2016)

thanks, I will look into both of the others.

If Fia Fia is outdoors on the beach, what stops people from just watching the show, without partaking of the luau food?

My husband is not anxious to do any luau, he has been before and says the food is usually just "meh" as I have read a lot of reviews that say the same thing, sadly.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Disney Marriott said:


> thanks, I will look into both of the others.
> 
> If Fia Fia is outdoors on the beach, what stops people from just watching the show, without partaking of the luau food?
> 
> My husband is not anxious to do any luau, he has been before and says the food is usually just "meh" as I have read a lot of reviews that say the same thing, sadly.



Having been to a couple of luaus I agree with your husband. But, if you've never been it can be fun to go at least once.  My favorite part is usually the entertainment, not the food.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 1, 2016)

If you are going the PCC anyway, I would go to the big show, and then decide if you want to see additional shows or luaus.  There are other options to see live music and hula, without going to a luau.

Fia Fia is on the resort property - not out on the public beach, and they control access.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 1, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> If you are going the PCC anyway, I would go to the big show, and then decide if you want to see additional shows or luaus.  There are other options to see live music and hula, without going to a luau.



Any many of these other choices are free.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 1, 2016)

Disney Marriott said:


> Are there luaus anyone would recommend on either Maui or Kauai also?  Maybe I should save it for there, since we'll be fairly busy in Oahu.




The Smith Family luau on Kauai is pretty good.  Not as huge as the PCC, but more personal, if a luau can be "personal."  Combined with a garden tour at the property before dinner, or the boat ride up the Wailua River to see the fern grotto, and the great hula show after dinner, it's a nice way to spend a late afternoon and evening.  Check around online for discount tickets.  If you have a military connection, check with your base activity ticket office.

https://www.smithskauai.com/garden-luau/

Dave


----------



## larryallen (Jun 1, 2016)

We enjoy Fia Fia every time we go to Ko Olina.  Just my two cents.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 2, 2016)

rpw said:


> The Fia Fia show is more of a "traditional" Luau.  Fire dancers......



Fire dancers are NOT part of the traditional luau.  Old Lahaina Luau on Maui is by reputation the best and most traditional (with no fire dancers) of all the Hawaiian luaus.  We have been several times and it is the best we have seen.  Fia Fia is entertaining and provides for a very enjoyable evening, but it is not one I would go back to for a second time.  That does not mean you should not go.  If the choice is between the luau at PCC and Fia Fia, I would recommend Fia Fia unless that means you would not go to PCC at all.  A day at the Polynesian Cultural Center is a must do in my opinion.


----------



## silentg (Jun 2, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> Fire dancers are NOT part of the traditional luau.  Old Lahaina Luau on Maui is by reputation the best and most traditional (with no fire dancers) of all the Hawaiian luaus.  We have been several times and it is the best we have seen.  Fia Fia is entertaining and provides for a very enjoyable evening, but it is not one I would go back to for a second time.  That does not mean you should not go.  If the choice is between the luau at PCC and Fia Fia, I would recommend Fia Fia unless that means you would not go to PCC at all.  A day at the Polynesian Cultural Center is a must do in my opinion.



When are you going? Old Lahaina Luau is booked thru June, may get lucky and someone will cancel when we go.
Silentg


----------



## frank808 (Jun 2, 2016)

JCerniglow said:


> there is also a separate luau onsite before you get to aulani.  Very fun.  Vendors there.  We loved it


Paradise cove luau is the name.


----------



## Disney Marriott (Jun 2, 2016)

ok, thanks everyone!

decided we are already quite busy on Oahu so just doing the PCC island exhibits for the day.

Then booked the Old Lahaina Luau for Maui, and there were several days sold out in June, but I landed a Thursday night that works for us.

Thanks again!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 2, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> Fire dancers are NOT part of the traditional luau.  Old Lahaina Luau on Maui is by reputation the best and most traditional (with no fire dancers) of all the Hawaiian luaus.  We have been several times and it is the best we have seen.  Fia Fia is entertaining and provides for a very enjoyable evening, but it is not one I would go back to for a second time.  That does not mean you should not go.  If the choice is between the luau at PCC and Fia Fia, I would recommend Fia Fia unless that means you would not go to PCC at all.  A day at the Polynesian Cultural Center is a must do in my opinion.



I would agree about OLL. It is a great and special experience. Fire dancers were not Hawaiian but rather Tahitian and Samoan. You won't see them at a Hawaiian Luau, but would at a Polynesian Luau which most Luaus in Hawaii really are.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 2, 2016)

silentg said:


> When are you going? Old Lahaina Luau is booked thru June, may get lucky and someone will cancel when we go.
> Silentg



We have usually been there in November, December, January or February.  We have never had a problem booking the Old Lahaina Luau several days in advance.  Occasionally our first choice night would be sold out, bit we have always been able to get an alternate date that works for us.


----------



## hangloose (Jun 2, 2016)

Disney Marriott said:


> ok, thanks everyone!
> 
> decided we are already quite busy on Oahu so just doing the PCC island exhibits for the day.
> 
> ...



Aloha!  Great choices.  I would have selected the exact same. 

PCC is a great place to learn and experience many different cultures.  We enjoyed it years ago. Never been to OLL, but will be booking for our upcoming trip to Maui.  Exciting!


----------



## rpw (Jun 3, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> Fire dancers are NOT part of the traditional luau.  Old Lahaina Luau on Maui is by reputation the best and most traditional (with no fire dancers) of all the Hawaiian luaus.  We have been several times and it is the best we have seen.  Fia Fia is entertaining and provides for a very enjoyable evening, but it is not one I would go back to for a second time.  That does not mean you should not go.  If the choice is between the luau at PCC and Fia Fia, I would recommend Fia Fia unless that means you would not go to PCC at all.  A day at the Polynesian Cultural Center is a must do in my opinion.



I agree.  That's why I quoted "traditional".  It's really what tourists expect when you say luau.


----------



## infamazz (Jun 3, 2016)

Disney Marriott said:


> Split stay between Aulani and Marriott Ko Olina and trying to decide on which luau to do.  Fia Fia would be easy and close, but I've been planning to take a day and to everything at Polynesian Cultural Center.  Will be myself, husband, and 16 year old daughter.  Think she would really like PCC for everything else they have to offer.
> 
> Comments?  Thanks.



I've been to both. The luau (show portion) at the PCC is very entertaining and worth it. The PCC luau (food portion) is a disaster. It reminds me of my college cafeteria if my cafeteria had worse food. Think all you can eat buffet at one of those way-way-off the strip buffets in Vegas and you'll have the right image.

The Ko Olina luau, both show and food, were very impressive as well. I will give the edge to the show to the PCC, but the food at Ko Olina was so much better than PCC, that it's not even a contest. Try to go to the PCC for just the show, then catch the Ko Olina luau in full.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 3, 2016)

infamazz said:


> I've been to both. The luau (show portion) at the PCC is very entertaining and worth it. The PCC luau (food portion) is a disaster.



Just to clarify - the show is not part of the luau - it is a separate performance.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jun 4, 2016)

Disney Marriott said:


> Are there luaus anyone would recommend on either Maui or Kauai also?  Maybe I should save it for there, since we'll be fairly busy in Oahu.



Old Lahaina Luau is the best by far, in my opinion


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 6, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> We have usually been there in November, December, January or February.  We have never had a problem booking the Old Lahaina Luau several days in advance.  Occasionally our first choice night would be sold out, bit we have always been able to get an alternate date that works for us.


You need to book earlier during spring break and during the summer holidays too when the children are out of school.

We really enjoyed going to the Old Lahaina Luau too but I still recommend to see the evening show at the Polynesian Cultural Center but forget about the Luau as Denise suggested.

The evening show is a big production of song and dance but telling a story too.  We went to visit the villages during the day and it was rainin hard but they gave us parkas to wear.

We stayed dry during the evening show but I am not so sure about the performers.  It looked to me that they were in the open so got drenched but it didn't seem to affect the fire dancers as the torches stayed on.

We booked the guided tour at our hotel so got the best seating at all the island villages and also at night for the evening show but it would have been better to sit a little further back but still in the middle.

The Luau was included too but I would skip that because it isn't as personal like it is at the Old Lahaina Luau or at the Fia Fia show at the Marriott, I guess.  I never saw it there but we saw the Chief's Luau at Sea Life Park by the same company and we enjoyed that Luau and performance too.  Their fire dance show was amazing but doesn't belong to the Hawaiian Culture but nice to see with the ocean in the background.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 6, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> Old Lahaina Luau is the best by far, in my opinion


Beautiful pictures, JIMinNC, and the first picture shows how much more personal the Luau is at the Old Lahaina Luau than at the Polynesian Cultural Center plus the setting is beautiful too right on the ocean.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 3, 2017)

Has anyone done the Luau at Aulani? How does it compare to Fia Fia? They are both on Tuesday, so it would be one or the other. We are considering going to the one at Aulani instead of Fia Fia if outside guests can attend?


----------



## hangloose (Nov 4, 2017)

How far in advance do we have to book Fia Fia?  Going in Feb.


----------



## Swice (Nov 8, 2017)

OLL on Maui is the best and is hard to get during busy tourist times.   If you've never been to Hawaii, this is what you imagine it "should" be.   They are known for roasting the pig in the ground.   The food is plentiful and better than most and also a wide variety including some "authentic" tastes.   
Fia Fia is just plain enjoyable and "fun."     The food is catered from the Marriott.  I would call it "better than average banquet food."
We opted for the "show" at PCC and it was a bit more theatrical with higher level of production values-- and a larger cast.    We had heard the food was okay, and from what we were able to see, we're glad we skipped it.

Each of the above are slightly different.    

At some point, you get what you pay for.    Obviously, the more expensive ones are probably going to have more cast members and a wider variety of food and "pre-show" activities/demonstrations.     At some point, they are all "touristy."    ...and that's fine.    In Alaska, you go to a lumberjack show or a gold miners show.    In other places, there's The Dolly Parton Stampede or Pirate Show, or Medieval Times.    In Orlando, there's SeaWorld's dinner with Shamau, Disney's Hoop de Doo Revue or Universal's Caribbean Carnaval.     It's all touristy.      In Hawaii, it stopped being authentic a long time ago.  
Just stay away from the bargain ones.


----------



## brianfox (Nov 9, 2017)

Disney Marriott said:


> thanks, I will look into both of the others.
> 
> If Fia Fia is outdoors on the beach, what stops people from just watching the show, without partaking of the luau food?
> 
> My husband is not anxious to do any luau, he has been before and says the food is usually just "meh" as I have read a lot of reviews that say the same thing, sadly.


It definitely is possible to watch Fia Fia without buying a ticket.  The show takes place on the "Great Lawn", and during the show the lawn area is surrounded by vendors making it difficult to stop and watch the show from the grass level.  However, you can view the show from above the waterfall, along the circular walkway between Hale Naia and Hale Kona.  There is also a great viewing area near the checkin desk, with tables and chairs.  People tend to snag those early in the day and stay through the show.  Granted, you'll be watching the show form a 90 degree view.  You'd think those two areas would be continually clogged with people, but I have found they are not.


----------



## JCerniglow (Nov 10, 2017)

we did paradise cove and enjoyed it very much


----------

